# Anyone Started Seeds Already?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm running behind. Finally got around to ordering mine this morning.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I got the shelves into the sunroom, found the starter trays, got the potting soil and hauled the seeds into the sunroom. Does that count?


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

My first batch will be ready to plant out in a week and a half.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I got a few plants started.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I will be starting some next weekend. Have plenty of seeds on hand so I can do it whenever.


----------



## meandtk (Jan 11, 2016)

Most of my tomatoes and peppers are started and under lights.
I've a few more to go.
I hope to have a hundred + of each so I can put up some and sell some.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have started putting the seeds in the pot, but I have not yet set up the light. I need to do that ASAP!


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> I got a few plants started.


Oneraddad, what kind of plants are those?

I have my tomato and pepper seed started and under lights and I hope to transplant the tomatoes in the garden about the second week of March. i usually wait until early April to transplant peppers in the garden. Iv'e got the garden itch pretty bad right now and may buy a couple of tomato plants from the nursery in a couple of weeks to try to get a head start on the tomato season, knowing I will probably have to cover the plants with buckets a couple or more time to protect from freezes.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Oneraddad - ROFL

I started some tomatoes, peppers, eggplant and artichokes on Feb 1 - all the things that benefit from a little longer growing season. We won't be planting out until May but I have a grow light to help them along until then. For now they are on a heat mat. One of the artichokes burst out of the potting mix less than 48 hours after planting but nothing else has made an appearance yet.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope to get started this week. Need to dig my supplies out of the storage box and get some seed starting medium at the hardware store this week. 

Did order my seed potatoes yesterday from Stark Bros--Yukon gold and Dark Red Norlands. I also got some Italian Late Garlic to try my hand at that again (last go wasn't successful). I'm planning on the usual Roma and beefsteak tomatoes, bell peppers, anaheims, green beans, beets, peas, spinach, broccoli and for my "experimental", kohlrabi. 

I also want to expand the herb patch. It looks like (fingers crossed) this is the year that my rosemary makes it through winter.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Technically I guess I start seeds all year long as I keep a number of half gallon recycled pickle jars with holes punched in the lids to soak and sprout peas and beans to get more nutritional value from them than just cooking soups with only rinsed dried legumes.

I soak and start a new jar of seeds every day or two but I also eat them within a week or so which makes my year round seed starting only a technicality in the process of increasing the nutritional and health benefit of some of the beans and peas I use in my soups 1000%.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Our projected last frost is at the end of June so I won't be starting for quite some time. :sad face:

But - I have my seeds (I'm using surplus rather than ordering new), I have the materials to make the pots I'm going to use- I just need to get them cut and set up.

I do need to get grow medium. I had very good luck with some last year and want to add some vermeculite this year.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I put cool season seeds in the ground mid Dec. I'm about ready to harvest lettuce and radish, the beets, turnips, rutabaga, and a few other things have a long way to go. I've had to water them all night with 70F well water on the 6 nights we had frosts. 

Since mid Jan, I've been starting seeds in the garage, have the most tender of them on a heating mat, and unless we have a freaky spring, everything will be in the ground early March.

Not as routine as Shrek, but I start sprouts on occasion. A couple of weeks ago was the first time I've done it since a kitten adopted us. I sampled the arugula and it was excellent but needed a few more days growth. Except that the kitty found the batch and enjoyed it immensely. Time to start over.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

whistech said:


> Oneraddad, what kind of plants are those?....


I'm not absolutely certain, but I think in case of range fire there, you'd want to be standing down-wind.

:idea:

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a card that lets me grow a dozen of them and I use it as medicine, it grows like a weed.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Smokin'!

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I finally got around to starting peppers (6 kinds), celery, and broccoli raab today. Will start tomatoes next week. First time trying celery and raab.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Onion sets are in!

I bought a pound of them and I will plant them inside only an inch apart. THEN, when they sprout I can eat every other one as green onions, which will allow the remaining onions to grow until it is time to set them out in the garden.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> I have a card that lets me grow a dozen of them and I use it as medicine, it grows like a weed.


My mom found out one of my brothers was growing weed in the back yard and was about to stroke out over it. She went out to destroy the plants, but then decided they were too pretty to destroy, so she just moved them to some place less conspicuous and started taking acre of them. Eventually someone stole them in the middle of the night. :gaptooth:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I start my seeds tomorrow.

I am going to start seeds and trust God will provide the place to plant them come Mothers Day!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

With this super early spring, I started seeds too late. So I bit the bullet yesterday and purchased three tomato plants, two peppers, and one rosemary. I seeded climbing beans directly in a raised bed with a trellis and when I finish filling the mineral buckets with compost and soil will seed one with mixed herbs and the other with either bush beans or squash -- haven't decided yet.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Cabbage and tomatoes up.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo love the cupcake carriers as greenhouses! Fantastic idea!

I've got two variety of Roma tomatoes up (some of the seed is from Martin's exchange at least 4 years ago), bell peppers and banana peppers. Once those get going good, I'll be able to move them and start other things.

My Dad surprised with me with a "greenhouse"--one of those hooded shelving setups for outside. Won't be here until March 11th~ish but it's mostly still winter here.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got my table set up.
Heating blanket to keep the soil warm.
Black plastic table cover to absorb the natural light and protect the ele. blanket
Half pans w/ solo cups to start my seeds
Shop light to help them grow.

I was cookin' w/ gas today, getting this all rigged up and ready to plant, and fever and body aches set in and changed my course. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This week I planted onion sets and they were almost touching. I plan on eating every other one as green onions, and then I can transplant what is left into the garden when it is warm enough.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am gearing up for the big move in the next couple of months. Long story on that one and I still do not know the finish. But I will be living in both places for awhile it will seem. Both as in my property FINALLY and also in my current location. 

Current location... Getting ready to put on the market and going to start planting flowers like crazy...

Whispering Pines... Finally got rid of the three feet of snow that has blanketed the property since Novemberish and going to have fencing put in this month. After that I get to start planting and getting yard, garden, oh and a house/cabin put in. A lot going on this year it will seem. But I am super excited to be planting and not going to have the deer eating it up.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

We got a week long storm heading this way so I'm gonna broadcast and frost seed a bunch of alfalfa, red clover and wheat this morning. I'm hoping to attract wildlife and give the chickens something to eat. Last year the chickens did a number on the lawn so I got more seed for that also.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is going to be warmish for the next week, both day AND night, and so I moved a bunch of plants out into dappled sunlight to harden off. So I have more room in the house, so I planted 50+ bell peppers and set them on a heating pad. The area near the windows is not yet warm enough to geminate bell peppers without a heating pad!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I FINALLY got some soil samples down to the AG office for testing today...had been intending to do that for the last two months. 

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The broccoli raab came right up, but the peppers want more heat. I have the seeds in the laundry room with the temp set at 70. Bumped it up to 80 and finally have a couple of pepper sprouts.

The raab plants were leggy, so I repotted them and buried about 1/2 of the stalk. I have done this with other plants before and it seems to work.

Plants get leggy when they don't have enough light. In my case, I couldn't move them into the dining room because I was repainting the room. I finished painting, so I can start moving plants to the sun today. I have had luck just putting them on a table next to the window and keeping the temp set at 50 for the night.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

moonriver, next fall you could try seeding broc. raab in the fall. I know I'm in a different climate zone, but it worked here this year. When I lived in Zone 6 (Jersey) we grew regular broc thru most winters. It even appreciated a snow blanket!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ldc said:


> moonriver, next fall you could try seeding broc. raab in the fall. I know I'm in a different climate zone, but it worked here this year. When I lived in Zone 6 (Jersey) we grew regular broc thru most winters. It even appreciated a snow blanket!


I always forget to plant stuff in the fall until it is too late! I've planted broccoli and cauliflower in the spring and only get little heads, so this year I'm trying the raab instead.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I started cold crop type stuff on the 2-22 and up and doing good. They are on the back deck enjoying the sun.

Yesterday I started tomatoes and some basil. Placed them on my heating pad about 2 pm yesterday and had one sweet basil up in less than 18 hours. 

Love my new 4 foot heating pad and was a good deal at $49, its $59 now


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Are you all sure those are Veggies? Tambo, Laura , that's a pretty high tech operation you got there. I started Tomatoes from seed one time but they didn't make it.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

My seedling heating mat went out, and all my baby seedlings died, so I am starting over. I think I will buy a couple of starts at the farmers market on Saturday to get me up and running, but there is still plenty of time for my seeds to be the backbone of my crops this year.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my first seed purchase this year, gonna plant tomatoes and peppers this weekend. I got four different varieties of tomatoes I received this year from Martin that have me very excited.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

ORD you won't be disappointed with Martin's seed. I found some from him that I got when I first joined the forum. Never kept them in "ideal" conditions and I had 100% germination rate!!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My trays of Chinese Cabbage and Russian Kale are up--came up in 48 hours instead of the 7-10 day germination, For fun. I planted radishes inside and out, ones inside are up. Started Peppers and Tomatoes yesterday


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

SEEDS ARE IN!!!

My gf and I are gonna start a garden at her mamaws house!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Blake and I planted the tomato and pepper seeds this morning.


----------



## meandtk (Jan 11, 2016)

Taters are about three inches high.
I have some field corn up and some more planted, and pole beans are interplanted with the corn. Some sweet corn planted, too.
Lettuce, beets, and kale have germinated.
Sweet peas are looking very well.
I have tomato, pepper, and eggplant seedlings of various sizes.
I'm looking forward to planting squash and cucumbers next week.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Harvested turnips, radish, and onions this week.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

DEKE01 said:


> Harvested turnips, radish, and onions this week.


Shush, you!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My onion sets have given me green onions: I have not yet had the opportunity to eat any!

I bought a 6-pack of cabbage and one of broccoli: once the cabbage in the fridge is eaten I can pick the odd leaf as I need it. I have never seen vegetable 6-packs being sold this early but I was glad to see them, as we are enjoying a very early spring! (I bet this summer is a scorcher)


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey RadDad,
Do you need dug out?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm going to try to harrow some field sections tomorrow, about a month early. Most frost is out but still a tad wet. I won't start seed for another couple of weeks. I can't plant tenders in outside ground until mid June and most cole I plant for later harvest in Sept, Oct. I have some extended harvest tunnels but I like them for late season customers. I don't do onion much anymore but if I did it would have been a month ago.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Still too wet here to work the soil. Thursday or Friday I'm heading to my favorite nursery to pick up seed for this year as I haven't had the chance to save seed the past couple of years. They specialize in heirloom varieties so seed is always true.

https://www.nicholsgardennursery.com/store/index.php

I am waving a white flag of surrender to the deer. :surrender: I tried to avoid it, but I'm putting in a permanent 8-foot fence this year. Maybe I'll actually enjoy gardening again!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's not surrender Rae--that's defense. Or just think of it as a "walled garden." LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

gonna be several months for me. everything out there is coated with a thick layer of ice today. 2 days ago it was so nice and warm and not a flake in sight I thought I would be starting early. ~Georgia


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I inventoried seed over the weekend. 

It's snowing today, right on schedule. Lol.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

cfuhrer said:


> Hey RadDad,
> Do you need dug out?



Just when you think it's gone for awhile it seems to snow again. It's been so dry for years I'll take all the precipitation I can get and try not to complain.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I got peppers and tomatoes !!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> That's not surrender Rae--that's defense. Or just think of it as a "walled garden." LOL


:whistlin:

If I build a wall, it will be the biggest, best wall ever built anywhere by anyone in the whole world. It will be YYYUUUGE. And classy. A very yuge, very classy wall. There won't be a problem. Believe me.


eep:

Looks like our steady rains are coming to an end at last. With luck, I'll be tilling in the garden on April 1st! I hope the date doesn't bode ill for my gardening season... guess we'll see. Supposed to start seeing high temperatures of 70+ starting a week from tomorrow. :happy: I'll be starting seeds over the weekend and should be able to start direct sowing greens as soon as I can till.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I have *got* to get some grow lights.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Raeven said:


> :whistlin:
> 
> If I build a wall, it will be the biggest, best wall ever built anywhere by anyone in the whole world. It will be YYYUUUGE. And classy. A very yuge, very classy wall. There won't be a problem. Believe me.
> 
> ...



You should get the deer to pay for your wall


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> You should get the deer to pay for your wall


Funny thing; I told one of them I was going to make them pay for my wall, and it responded that there was no way they were going to pay for my  wall.

It just got 30 feet higher. Believe me. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

cfuhrer said:


> I have *got* to get some grow lights.


I finally did this year and I'm thrilled with the results. I make newspaper pots using a spice container as the template (so you have an idea of the size). Most years I start them in that pot and they stay in it until time to plant outside. This year I started with that size but put them under the grow light as soon as the seeds sprouted. I've had to repot twice already. I just did it again Sunday and since then have already had to raise the light 3x as they like their new accommodation so much they've taken off on another growth spurt. The tomatoes are currently about 12" tall and we have another month (at least) before we can plant outside. 

I am accustomed to not harvesting tomatoes (other than a few early ones) until sometime in August. I have a feeling this year it will be earlier.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Moboiku said:


> I finally did this year and I'm thrilled with the results. I make newspaper pots using a spice container as the template (so you have an idea of the size). Most years I start them in that pot and they stay in it until time to plant outside. This year I started with that size but put them under the grow light as soon as the seeds sprouted. I've had to repot twice already. I just did it again Sunday and since then have already had to raise the light 3x as they like their new accommodation so much they've taken off on another growth spurt. The tomatoes are currently about 12" tall and we have another month (at least) before we can plant outside.
> 
> I am accustomed to not harvesting tomatoes (other than a few early ones) until sometime in August. I have a feeling this year it will be earlier.


That's fantastic!

As for me and mine we seem to gravitate toward living in places that have obscenely short growing seasons so starting seeds a few weeks before last frost just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

cfuhrer said:


> I have *got* to get some grow lights.



I got this LED one off eBay for $30 and it works pretty good, much better than fluorescent.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. I am having a HORRIBLE time with little gnat type bugs.......

2. My San Marzono's are not wanting to come up?? I think my seeds are old......

3. It's gonna be ok!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Blake and I tilled today and we're gonna transplant the seedlings into solo cup after Jaida's hunter safety class Saturday.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice dark dirt. Mine is red and full of rocks. Even when you think you got all the rocks out, more come up, especially after a good rain. Wanna trade for some rocks?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I like those red pails and the garden is so neat and tidy. I got too much on my plate because I let things go last year so the only thing I'm planting in food line is carrots and potatoes out in the country. I have to concentrate on the flowers and herb gardens in the city. a lot needs to be replaced. also I plan to plant more trees. I'm bordering the sidewalk so it needs to look good.

I see tonight my fence is falling down. it was supposed to be pressure treated stuff and I paid 7000 dollars but it didn't last. I got it tied up with rope and a 2x4 right now. always something! ~Georgia


----------

